# Adding a headlight to 2005 MTD Snowblower?



## hellcatpekes (2 mo ago)

Hey everyone! So I have a 2005 MTD Yardmachine snow blower, 22 inch cut. Model number 31AM63EF706

I've watched some youtube vids on how to add a light to a snowblower and most of them are insane having to buy capacitors, switches and all sort of things. 

This model already has a accessory plug zip tied up near the electric start. So there must be a headlight part from MTD that would simply mount on the snow blow and I run this plug into it I hope? I looked and can't really find anything. I'm hoping to get a bright LED light bar of some sort to put on there. I'm not a very good electrician so maybe I should bring it to a local shop. lol 

Just moved into a new place with a long driveway so now I need a light for the snow blower.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

Someone who knows these will be along... that said have you measured the voltage and type of current at the plug?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hellcatpekes said:


> most of them are insane having to buy capacitors, switches and all sort of things.


Not insane; that's what you have to do if you want to run a DC LED light on the unrectified AC output from a coil. Back when your machine was made the lighting options were all incandescent or halogen that ran fine on AC. Some LED lightbars already have the circuitry in them to rectify & regulate the AC output into DC. If you're not into soldering, they're a good solution.

Or use a full wave bridge rectifier:

A bridge rectifier takes AC current and changes it into DC current using 4 diodes.
 

Does it still have the 8HP Tecumseh Snow King engine on it? This video should help you...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Does your accessory plug look like this? 751-12050A?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

db130 said:


> Does your accessory plug look like this?


Or like this as shown in that video?


----------



## hellcatpekes (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Does your accessory plug look like this? 751-12050A?
> 
> View attachment 202768


Yes looks exactly like this! 

So use this and install a rectifier? I'd prefer a LED light that has that built in. Any links?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hellcatpekes said:


> Yes looks exactly like this!
> So use this and install a rectifier? I'd prefer a LED light that has that built in. Any links?


If you have that 751-12050A 2-wire pigtail, one lead is likely A/C (yellow) and the other D/C+ (red). Check them with a multimeter to ground and use the D/C one straight up to run an LED lamp, or the yellow one with a rectifier if you need more amperage or get flickering from the half wave D/C.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You have lucked out here... Not only do you have a stator+matching flywheel already, the stator may already have DC output (which would mean you don't need a rectifier) as mentioned above.

I found you a wiring harness that will plug in to the stator connector, but I bet the pin connects to the _yellow_ wire on the stator and not the red wire, so you might have to remove the pin from the pigtail and slip the pin on the other side of the connector.









Cub Cadet 925-04137 Harness Assembly SWE SW HP HD 933 930 90026c 530 528 526 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cub Cadet 925-04137 Harness Assembly SWE SW HP HD 933 930 90026c 530 528 526 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe he wants LED ....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know he wants LED. 

What I'm saying is that he can use that harness to plug in the LED headlight of his choice without having to hack off the stator's plug.


----------



## hellcatpekes (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> You have lucked out here... Not only do you have a stator+matching flywheel already, the stator may already have DC output (which would mean you don't need a rectifier) as mentioned above.
> 
> I found you a wiring harness that will plug in to the stator connector, but I bet the pin connects to the _yellow_ wire on the stator and not the red wire, so you might have to remove the pin from the pigtail and slip the pin on the other side of the connector.
> 
> ...


Ok so the white connector side would plug into the snow blower outlet, then on the other side just cut off the circular connection and wire it to whatever LED light that I buy? Thanks for all of the help here everyone!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you spend 20.00 when you're only going to cut off the end anyways .... just make your own connection at the lead coming off the unit?

But, I have an electrical connection case with all the connections for easy connecting ... I guess many do not?


----------



## hellcatpekes (2 mo ago)

Any suggestions on a LED bar light from Amazon? Feel free to link what you'd get. Than any parts needed beyond that! Sounds like wiring would be pretty easy as I already have a DC output!


----------



## hellcatpekes (2 mo ago)

One thing I'm unsure of is the max power draw. I found a LED bar but it's 300 watts. I don't want to be melting the factory wiring. lol If anyone could simply provide a link on amazon of a bright led bar that would fit this application that'd be very helpful!


----------



## l008com (Jan 9, 2022)

I used one of these to convert my blower's AC to DC: 








12V AC to DC Converter Module - 3 Amps


12 Volt AC Input to 12 Volt DC waterproof voltage converter. Use AC to DC converter to allow your existing 12 Volt AC power supply, for instance a landscape power supply, to power any 12 Volt DC LED Light. Fully potted case with built-in mounting tabs. All input and output wires have stripped...




www.superbrightleds.com





Then I replaced the incandescent bulb with an LED bulb, as mine came with a typical built in weak headlight. Then I also got a small off road style light and bolted that to the front of the machine. I wired them both up to a simple toggle switch on the controls cause theres no point in having all this light when you're using the machine in the middle of the day. It works very well.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hellcatpekes said:


> One thing I'm unsure of is the max power draw. I found a LED bar but it's 300 watts.


That's unlikely. My supposedly 180W 32" LED light bar draws "only" 7ish amps = 84 actual Watts.


----------

